# Tires For '67 Gto?



## BYTOR84 (Mar 20, 2009)

OK, I just joined this forum and it seems to be very helpful.  

I have seen many questions on tires but mostly for "new" GTOs. My question is for my 1967 GTO convertible. I was looking to put 245/60/14 on the rear and 235/60/14 on the front using standard Rally II rims.

Does anyone know if these sizes will be OK ? 
Or will I have a rubbing issue? 

PLEASE HELP ! SOMEBODY HAS TO KNOW FOR SURE !! I really hope somebody is using these size tires on there '67 and knows for sure if they work OK or not.

Thanks :seeya:


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

BYTOR84 said:


> Does anyone know if these sizes will be OK ?
> Or will I have a rubbing issue?


Welcome to the forum, You will be ok and should not have any issues with rubbing, I would suggest using at least 7" wide wheel for the 245's. The tire height will be somewhere around 25.5 to 26.5 inches. You may have rubbing issues if your height is around 27.7 to 29 inches on the front tires.


----------



## BYTOR84 (Mar 20, 2009)

thanks Randy. 
7in wheels? Do you happen to know what 14in Rally II's are? that's what I am using.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

More than likely they will be 14x6, Pontiac didn't use 14x7 rally II's until 69 for the firebird. Listed below are the codes located by the valve stems for 14" wheels;

14x6 Rally II, HL JA JK JT KT KU JC(?) JO. GM#'s 525708 & 546495
14x7 Rally II, JH JJ(?) JK JS KS. GM# 525709


----------



## BYTOR84 (Mar 20, 2009)

OK. I checked my rims they are 14 x 6. So why do you say 14 x 7 would be better? would there be a problem with 245/60/14 or 235/60/14 tires on 14x6 rims?? 

If they won't work what would be the largest size that would work?

Thanks so much for your help. I hope to buy the tires early this week.
Thanks again


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

A 245/60r14 tire is 9.8" wide at the widest point with a tread width of 8" which needs to be mounted on a 7"-8.5" wheel. If you went with a 70 aspect ratio you would have a taller side wall that would work with a 6" wheel.

Here is a link to a chart from Diamondback tires showing the recommended tire and wheel sizes.


http://www.dbtires.com/2009_wide_white_wall_catalog/hi/hi_06.jpg


----------



## camaro81 (Aug 3, 2009)

NOTE: I have a pretty much mint original set of pontiac rally rims they are JS code which is 14x7 4.75" they have a pretty much brand new set of 4 235 60 R 14 yokahama performance avid tires on them, come with 4 beauty rings in great shape and 4 center caps One is in great condition and the other three are a little faded. Anyone who is wanting them shipped will have to pay my asking price plus shipping I am in British Columbia Canada 

they are proper code for
69 firebird
69 firebird disc brakes
70-73 firebird
74-75 firebird
69-73 grand prix
74-75 grand prix
73-75 lemans
77-79 phoenix
72 tempest
75-77 ventura II

Will also fit any other vehicle with 5x4-3/4 5 bolt rims
best offer (note i have already recieved offers over 500 for them)

email [email protected] email me and i can send you some pics thanks


----------



## goat670 (Aug 10, 2008)

I Have 2456014's On Rally 2's And I Am Actually Going To A 2656015 On The Rear They Fit Fine Lots Of Room. Hope The 15's Do Too
Steve


----------

